# I picked up 4 birds today !



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

A few days ago I joined up , and posted that I may have found 2 white Kings and several other pigeons that someone was giving away . After much thinking about the best for everybody concerned , I went over to get the 2 hen Kings this afternoon . Well , to make a long story short I came home with 4 sweet homers instead  . The girl who owned the birds ( plus many rabbits , horses etc ) was really attached to the Kings ..... I could tell by talking to her , so we decided she keep the Kings and I would take the 4 homers since they were a family unit , including a 3 week old baby . She is moving and has to get rid of a lot of her animals and birds .  

They are gorgeous .... 1 grey and blue , and the others a deep blue and purple . Healthy looking birds and seem very docile and tame although they are a wee bit skittish from the ride back to my place and change of scenery . From what I can gather from talking to the gal , 3 are hens , the chick ? who knows . I know damn well one is a female because I heard a little thump as I was talking to them after I settled in here at the house , and it was a freshly laid egg EGG staight out of the chute ! Can you believe it ? haha . 

I have been talking to them and petting them and I can tell they are starting to get used to me already . I gave them water , pigeon feed and some crushed shelled peanuts as a treat . How fun , I know I made the right choice in selecting these birds . I'm going to keep them in a large dog carrier for a few days in the house until the weather behaves and I can get a coop together in my garden shed . 

Anyway .... no big deal I guess , but I'm excited . In fact they have coo'd a few times already and as I type this they are really getting vocal ........... I think they like me .

I brought my digital camera home with me . I'll get some pics when they settle down and are comfortable and try to get them posted . 

Today was good ............. hambone


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats! sounds like you got some keepers!!  Be sure not to let them loose, or they WILL fly back to where they came from.  I have homers too, but only my males coo. Hope you can post pics soon! An egg already? WOW! That is cool! i am sure they will warm up to you soon enough!! Good choice!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats on your new pets, I know you will enjoy them.  You must have
more than just hens to have the baby, though, right? Anyway, be careful about
freeflying them as they are homed elsewhere and make sure you get some
grit, calcium grit, and calcium gluconate to have on hand for the laying hens.

fp


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi feral , 

Let me explain that , LOL . The owner also has a blue barred fantail ( who is also available for adoption , and I may decide to adopt later ..... if she cant find a taker ) Anyway that fantail supposedly is the poppa to the chick I have .  I'm pretty sure these are all hens . Life is full of surprizes though  


hambone


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you also have the Fantail's mate? If so you should go get him. They mate for life, you know and if you can avoid separating mates, that would be best.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats a good point Charis , ..... the male fantail and these 4 were in seperate cages when I went around to see all of her birds . I'll call the girl tomorrow and see if all were together for some time and get all the details. Also maybe that egg that was just laid is fertile .

So what you are saying is that pigeons dont have one night stands .... if they mate once they are bonded for life then ? If that's the case then I guess I can get the fantail too , He is available . 

They are getting comfortable . I hear them cooing more often now out in the kitchen LOL . I'm really impressed by their friendliness and trust . 

hambone


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hambone said:


> Thats a good point Charis , ..... the male fantail and these 4 were in seperate cages when I went around to see all of her birds . I'll call the girl tomorrow and see if all were together for some time and get all the details. Also maybe that egg that was just laid is fertile .
> 
> So what you are saying is that pigeons dont have one night stands .... if they mate once they are bonded for life then ? If that's the case then I guess I can get the fantail too , He is available .
> 
> ...


Good. It would be a shame to separate them. They form very strong bonds.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hambone said:


> Thats a good point Charis , .....
> 
> So what you are saying is that pigeons dont have one night stands .... if they mate once they are bonded for life then ? If that's the case then I guess I can get the fantail too , He is available .
> 
> ...


Well, they do have indescretions sometimes, that's bird dependant...but as a general rule, Charis' description is true. 

fp


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Quick update and questions ,

The first night went well with my 4 new feathered friends . I gave them fresh feed and water this AM . They are skittery of course , but seem to be less afraid of me and didnt run to the back of the cage when I fed them . All are very alert and comical looking when they cock their heads and look at me ...... who is this guy ? I talk to them a lot and walk around their cage to get them used to the new invironment and different sounds of my household . 

They have made their pigeon noises ocasionally , but for the most part are quiet . I can touch and pet them , although they really cant get away in a small cage , they dont like it I'm sure . Havnt tried to physically hold them yet . I dont want to get them excited . In a few days I'll try taking them out seperately and see how they react in the house . 

What time do pigeons roost ? They are like chickens in that they roost at sunset and up at the crack of dawn ? I'm kind of a nightowl since I retired ... they were up and somewhat active at midnight last night , TV was on low etc and I was moving around , I put a towel over the cage and shut the lights off but they could still see and hear me , and I could hear them moving and they were awake whenever I checked on them . Probably just nervous at new suroundings ? How did yours first react being indoors with you ? They will be sheltered outside eventually , but I'll keep them indoors a week or so until they get used to me and bond a bit .

Bob


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They certainly sound like wonderful birds.

Yes, pigeons roost at sundown and get up with the light of day, if they are able to see any lights inside they will stir and start cooing. My husband turns on the lights at 4:30 each weekday when he gets ready for work. As soon as he does I can hear them stirring in their coops outchack.  

If you want them to sleep keep them in the dark.

They are such wonderful creatures, I know you will enjoy their company.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations! Please post some pictures when you have the chance. I know you'll enjoy them!


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

yeh , I love 'em already ! I took the little guy outside in the dogrun for about an hour ( he/she is full feathered but has a bit of the yellow fuzz left on the breast , no cere yet and black eyes ) I think he is about 3 weeks ... is that about right ? Anyway he will sit on my hand already and getting pretty friendly . He's my pal . 

I came in and opened the dogcarrier for the 3 others to see what they would do . I set a concrete block on top of the carrier and 2 are sitting up there looking out the windows ha . They are behaving themselves and not causing a commotion at all . Staying right by the cage . My kitchen is linolium , so cleanup after they crap is no big deal . I put a remnent of carpet 4x6 feet down in front of the cage so they dont slip and they seem very happy . The rest of the house is carpeted but they stay out there . ( so far )

The person I got them from put clean fresh hay in the carrier but I HATE the smell of hay , ( allergies ) so that is going out real quick . Any suggestions ? I looked in Wally World pet section but didnt see anything I liked . I saw wood shavings , cat litter etc , but I am afraid they might eat the stuff so I bought some of those throwaway puppie house training pads to put in the bottom until I get situated here and figure out what I'm doing . 

They seem to be eating just fine , although 1 bird insists on sitting on the water bowl and crapping in it . LOL ...... Crazy birds . 

I'll get some pictures for you soon . I'm just amazed how quick a pigeon befriends itself . I have always heard they are just rats with feathers and filthy .... they are very sweet birds ! 

Bob


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, I use the shavings in my loft, and the birds don't eat it. It makes clean-up real easy: the "poo" doesn't stick to anything. The shavings (I use the pine) act sort of like kitty-litter, and helps to dry out the "poo". Go ahead, and grab a bag. A little goes a long way!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bob, Are you sure the baby is eating on his/her own?At three weeks it's the dad that does the feeding and showing the babies how to eat. You said you didn't buy the dad...did I remember correctly?
Any wood shaving that have a strong sent are really bad for birds to be around. It can damage their lungs.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Charis , 

No , I'm not 100% certain he is eating , I havnt actually seen him do so yet , but I dont watch them constantly . 

Today I'm going to call the girl I got them from for more details .

If he isnt eating , how can I handle that ? Can I show him how to eat seed ? I believe that I read this is the transition period when they are getting crop milk and feed at the same time for about a week ? 

I can feel his breastbone and it is noticable , although he seems a plump little guy/gal. He is quickly becoming my favorite 'cause he's so darn friendly and I sure dont want him to have a problem . 

Thanks to all of you who have been giving me suggestions too .... , this is my first experiance with pigeon keeping !

Bob


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

When you feed just watch and see if the youngster is eating. I am assuming so since you had them a while and if he wasn't drinking he would always be sleepy. Once they drink it seems that they can eat on their own as well. Just keep an eye on him.

Also check under his wing if there is no visible skin (all covered by feathers) he is old enough to eat on his own.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Hambone, Welcome to Pigeon Talk. 

Congratulations on your recent adoptions.  
I'm still a little confused on exactly what you have. A Mom & her three week old baby, correct? Pigeons usually lay two eggs. Any idea why there weren't two babies? And then you have two additional birds?
Maybe I missed something when reading your original post.  

The reason I'm asking is that the father should have been part of the package deal as he plays a big part in raising the 'kids'. Even at three weeks old. 

I have a pair of unexpected babies that will be four weeks old on Tuesday. Both Mom & Dad are still feeding them now & then. They have been eating on their own for a few days & I finally saw Dumpling take a drink of water yesterday. I think he thought he was dipping into the seed dish as he was snorting a bit when he pulled his head out of the dish, but was fine.  

Here's a link to their photo album. This might help you in determining how old the little one is.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25391

As for nesting material. Pine needles work wonderfully. I'm sure, being in No. AZ, they're plentiful. If you decide to use them, use the brown, dried out (& cleaned) ones, not the green ones. I live in Mesa & have two large pine trees in my front yard, which is quite convenient. 

Looking forward to seeing photos of your lovely birds.  

Cindy


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

The little guy/gal is definately eating . They are all chowing down as I type this . Thats a relief ! 

This AM I got up reall early and opened the blinds on my bay windows so they could see the sun come up . Then they all started eating together so I guess thats a pigeon thing ( very early breakfast ) I didnt see them eat much yesterday at all . But remember they have only been with me a day now . 

They are getting tamer already ... I walk out in the kitchen for coffee etc right past them and they pay me no mind . I left the cage open late yesterday afternoon and all night ........ they just stay around the dog carrier and on the piece of carpet  I put 2 cement blocks on top and they like to sit and look out the window . They spook if I try to touch them except for the youngster , he still gets on my hand . I hope he stays that way . 

I'll ask and get more info from previous owner about the other baby . I should be getting one more egg soon , momma has been sitting on one since she laid it Saturday afternoon . She took about an hour off yesterday to eat etc. I dont know if its fertile or not .... another thing I need to ask the girl when the cock bird was with her last . 

The male was/is available ...... to be honest she wanted me to take him too, I didnt want any babies so I left him . The egg present was a surprise after I got them all home . The mother will need help now , so I guess I better go pick him up too. Looks like my 4 birds are going to turn into possibly 7 now 

Bob


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

By the way , the reason I didnt take him is he's a bluebar fantail . I kind of wanted all regular homers , I dont know what this kid will turn out like  Right now he looks the same as the others .... blue grey barred with a stubby tail .

The 3 were supposed to be hens , chick unknown . I dont know though .... they've been doing some weird stuff this morning . Almost like bowing to each other and kissing . 


Bob


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bob...just because you go back and get the mate, doesn't mean you need to have more babies. Those of us that don't want more babies replace the eggs with wooden ones once the hen has laid two. That way she goes through the cycle and you have no hatching babies.It really bothers me to think about that pair being split up, especially since I know they mate for life. I have had some birds go through a real depression after loosing a mate while others just choose a new one soon. You just never know. Certainly all the changes must be stressful and confusing for the birds and I don't mean to imply that you have not given them a good home or are not loving. They are just like us in that change is be stressful and can trigger illness. So all the changes...new home...loosing a mate...temporary cage that is crowded can be the triggers I am talking about. 
I'm not saying that these birds are going to get sick but just in-case you don't know...birds will hide illness as a natural defense against predators. In the wild, a sick bird will be an easy target and so they act well for as long as they possible can. Once they show signs of illness, they are really sick. Watch them closely.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Fun day with my new birds . All is going well and they seem to be quite happy . They are so interesting ! I was up a before dawn with them and just basically studying their habits all day . When they eat , when they get active , and take rest periods etc etc . Saw some brief squables over who gets the highest perch LOL . They are getting very comfortable with me now , and dont pay much attention when I go past them . Unless I try to actually touch them they are totally unconcerned . I might be handle all of them in a week 'cept for momma. 

They are like kids though , they are testing me to see what they can get away with . They have been very behaved so far but later on today my big homer flew up on the kitchen cabinet and just looked at me . I told him that wasnt going to work for me , and as I walked over she flew back to the dog carrier LOL . I gave her a lecture on that subject and she looked at me like she knew what the heck I was going on about with her head cocked LOL 

I couldnt get ahold of the girl today , I want to pick up the male for momma early this week , wont she be happy ! 

Thats it from here , they are sawing logs right now . The wind is blowing , its cold outside and I've got a sore throat and a cold . These birds have it made in here where its nice and warm .  

Bob


----------

